# Why do my goats put their heads up and turn them around?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

My 2 1/2 year old Nigerian Dwarf doe does this thing where she puts her head up, twists it all around, by her back and almost touches it.. or she'll just look up. It's really weird. She's not sick, she's done it ever since we got her. Her two kids now do it too. She doesn't have horns, neither do her kids. My other two goats don't do this, or I have never seen them do it. She also does it when I'm trying to drench her or something (in the past when she's been sick). Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Our Nigerian Dwarf does this, it is like he is looking at something, our 2 Pygmy's _*do not*_ do it :scratch:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

That's funny! These 3 that do it are Nigerian Dwarfs too..


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It's just a quirky goat behavior some folks call "helicoptoring" - not related to breed of the goat or anything else. One of my does likes to put her front feet up on the wall and stretch as TALL as she can then helicopter her head around backwards. I think she does it when they have been cooped up too long or are bored in winter time when they don't have pasture to keep their minds busy all day.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

The doe stands on the fence and does that too. Did it while she was going into labor.. I think she does it mainly when she's nervous or bored.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

All my Nubians do it. They look especially silly doing it with those long ears flopping back and sideways. My Oberhasli does it, as do a couple of my Manchas. They seem to do it when they have a full belly and are bored.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They want to view the world at another angle.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> They want to view the world at another angle.


I love this aspect/description of it! Haha!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

*Head Flip*

The head flip, lets them very quickly scan the entire area at once for predators.

Having previously only raised Saanen goats, I was quite surprised at this when I got a new pair of LaMancha twin sisters last year. I have to be really careful, as they still have their horns and I've been caught in the face once as they flip their heads around!


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

Would love to see a picture. I've never seen my goats do that but have notice they sure do have good eyesight. I think they watch me in my house!


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

*Head Flip*



Nab58 said:


> Would love to see a picture. I've never seen my goats do that but have notice they sure do have good eyesight. I think they watch me in my house!


Here's a slow motion .gif of my girl Rose, doing her best head flip around.


----------



## Nab58 (May 8, 2016)

Ha! That's funny. If she's not careful, she could gore herself!


----------

